# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: فعال کردن گزینه Run as Administrator در Shortcut برنامه

## mshirdelcs

با سلام

من برنامه ای با استفاده از .NET 3.5 نوشتم و برای آون با Install shield برنامه نصب ساختم(از نوع Basic MSI Project) ایراد کار اینجاست که shortcut یی که روی دسکتاپ قرار میگیره گزینه Run as administrator نداره.چطوری میتونم این گزینه رو روی shortcut  برنامم اضافه کنم؟

با تشکر

----------


## mshirdelcs

خوب خودم تونستم جواب رو پیدا کنم و در اینجا در اختیار دوستان قرار میدم تا اگر کسی به مشکل بر خورد بتونه حلش کنه:

تو برنامه Install shield به قسمت Installer Designer رفته و بعد در سمت راست از زیر مجموعه System configuration گزینه Shortcuts  رو انتخاب کنبددر قسمتی که شورت کات برای دسکتاپ رو نشون میده روی شورت کات مورد نظر کلیک کنیددر سمت راست مقدار گزینه advertised را به No عوض کنید.


با تشکر

----------


## Saeid59_m

خوب حالا اگه بخواهیم برنامه بعد از نصب به طور خودکار در حالت Run az administrator اجرا بشه ، یعنی علامت Run az Admin همیشه کنار آیکنش باشه چکاری باید انجام بدیم

----------


## ..Johnny

با سلام
روی shortcut راست کلیک کنید، از سربرگ Shortcut گزینه Advanced را انتخاب و از اونجا گزینه Run as administrator را انتخاب کنید.

----------


## hsgpro

سلام
اگه برنامه تون رو با سی شارپ نوشتید می تونید کلاً فایل exe رو تعیین کنید همیشه Run As Administrator بشه برای این کار فایل app.manifest برنامه رو در ویرایشگر ویژوال استودیو باز کنید و در بخش level مقدار پیش فرض asInvoker رو به requireAdministrator تغییر بدید.اینطوری پس از یک بار کامپایل برنامه از این پس همیشه کنار آیکون برنامه اون عکس پرچم هست و همیشه در حالت Administrator باز می شود.

این کد:
<requestedExecutionLevel  level="asInvoker" uiAccess="false" />

بشه این:
<requestedExecutionLevel  level="requireAdministrator" uiAccess="false" />

البته با توجه به اینکه ساختار manifest یکیه این راه برای سایر زبان ها هم عملیه.

----------


## idehrayan

سلام
ایا روشی هست که برنامه های دلفی بدون نرم افزار خاصی همیشه Run As Administrator اجرا بشه

----------


## hsgpro

> سلام
> ایا روشی هست که برنامه های دلفی بدون نرم افزار خاصی همیشه Run As Administrator اجرا بشه


سلام
برنامه های دلفی هم مثل کد بالا Manifest رو ویرایش کنید همیشه Run As Administrator میشن.

----------


## idehrayan

سلام دوست عزیر از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و پاسخ سوالم رو دادید متشکرم 
برای برنامه های دلفی هم همین کد رو وارد کنیم

----------


## hsgpro

> سلام دوست عزیر از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و پاسخ سوالم رو دادید متشکرم 
> برای برنامه های دلفی هم همین کد رو وارد کنیم


فایل Manifest تو همه زبان ها یکیه.
شما برنامه با سی پلاس پلاس بسازید فایل Manifest یکیه با جاوا هم بسازید یکیه.
چون اصول و ساختار فایل Manifest بر پایه قوانین ویندوز است نه زبان برنامه نویسی.

----------

